#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Не испытываю радости

## Наталья

Вот такая тема. Медитирую, читаю, стараюсь практиковать нравственность, а радости не испытываю, больше ощущение, что ворочаю тяжелые кирпичи. Мне не сказать, что это в тягость, интересно, хотя и сложно, но всё-таки хочется радости от пути, легкости и восторга, это бы помогло сформировать болшее доверие. Если и есть какое положительное настроение, то больше оно похоже не на радость, а на возбужденный ум. Читала в руководствах, что должна появляться радость. Когда ее ждать и откуда?

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Это может очень нескоро появиться. Вначале - тяжёлая работа. 
А радость вы увидите, когда лед через дцать посмотрите на окружающих (особенно кого долго не видели) и увидите, что у них то жизнь оказывается хуже, чем у вас. Что они не могут расстаться с теми проблемами, с которыми вы уже расстались.

----------

Zom (18.04.2013), Богдан Б (19.04.2013), Жека (22.04.2013), Петр Полянцев (19.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

От аналитической медитации на драгоценность человеческой жизни, трудности её обретения и счастья встречи с Дхармой и учителями... Что ли...

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Что они не могут расстаться с теми проблемами, с которыми вы уже расстались.


Скорее тогда стоит радоваться тому, что расправился с проблемами, чем тому, что кто-то с ними не может расстаться и у них жизнь хуже  :Frown: 

Вообще, наверное - не стоит ждать каких либо радостей, даже если руководства и мануалы его прогнозируют. Чтобы не разочароваться раньше времени.

----------

Богдан Б (19.04.2013), Топпер- (18.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А радость вы увидите, когда лед через дцать посмотрите на окружающих (особенно кого долго не видели) и увидите, что у них то жизнь оказывается хуже, чем у вас. Что они не могут расстаться с теми проблемами, с которыми вы уже расстались.


А если окажется, что у них лучше? Вот облом будет.

----------

Alex (18.04.2013), Alexeiy (19.04.2013), GROM (22.04.2013), Zom (18.04.2013), Аньезка (19.04.2013), Дубинин (18.04.2013), Дхармананда (19.04.2013), Наталья (18.04.2013), Нико (18.04.2013), Паня (18.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (19.04.2013), Сергей Хос (20.04.2013), Топпер- (18.04.2013), Федор Ф (18.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Скорее тогда стоит радоваться тому, что расправился с проблемами, чем тому, что кто-то с ними не может расстаться и у них жизнь хуже


Именно так (в смысле, что не трудностям других радоваться). Просто на фоне сравнения это более рельефно видно.



> Вообще, наверное - не стоит ждать каких либо радостей, даже если руководства и мануалы его прогнозируют. Чтобы не разочароваться раньше времени.


Это точно.

----------


## Наталья

> Это может очень нескоро появиться. Вначале - тяжёлая работа. 
> А радость вы увидите, когда лед через дцать посмотрите на окружающих (особенно кого долго не видели) и увидите, что у них то жизнь оказывается хуже, чем у вас. Что они не могут расстаться с теми проблемами, с которыми вы уже расстались.


Не знаю. Сравнивать себя с другими и испытывать радость от того, что им хуже - это не моё. Это как-то низко и мерзко.
А вдруг, пока я убивала время на медитацию, окажется, что они хорошо поднялись ))) Тогда радости не будет. Я вот хочу испытывать необусловленную радость.



> От аналитической медитации на драгоценность человеческой жизни, трудности её обретения и счастья встречи с Дхармой и учителями... Что ли...


 - ну... не всякая человеческая жизнь считается драгоценной. Там куча параметров, штук 15, насколько я помню. К примеру рождение в женском теле - это уже не драгоценное человеческое рождение. Насчет встречи с дхаммой - у меня нет под боком храма и монахов, чтобы я могла туда ходить (кстати наличие этого тоже входит в параметры драгоценного рождения), учителя я еще не встречала в своей жизни ... Так что радоваться нечему.

----------


## Топпер

> А если окажется, что у них лучше? Вот облом будет.


Значит, либо они - интуитивно хорошие практики, либо у вас практика неправильно идёт. 
Такое действительно бывает. И здесь запросто можно остаться у разбитого корыта. Особенно часто это происходит, когда свои душевные проблемы начинают вместо решения, маскировать духовной практикой. На форуме недавно уже приводили хорошую ссылку. Повторю её здесь.

----------

Volkoff (28.04.2013), Zom (18.04.2013), Богдан Б (19.04.2013), Кузьмич (18.04.2013), Лери (20.04.2013), Маркион (21.04.2013), Мяснов (20.04.2013), Наталья (18.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Не знаю. Сравнивать себя с другими и испытывать радость от того, что им хуже - это не моё. Это как-то низко и мерзко.


Я не совсем верно выразился: не их трудностям радоваться, а своему продвижению.



> А вдруг, пока я убивала время на медитацию, окажется, что они хорошо поднялись ))) Тогда радости не будет. Я вот хочу испытывать необусловленную радость.


Это будет ловушкой.

----------

Петр Полянцев (19.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Вот такая тема. Медитирую, читаю, стараюсь практиковать нравственность, а радости не испытываю


Радости ("духовной", конечно же, а не "материальной") нет - потому, что ум грязный, не гибкий, не податливый, тяжёлый и слабый. И нет "быстрых методов", чтобы это исправить, например, "за пару-тройку ретритов" и т.п. Всё будет происходить согласно закону природы, очень-очень медленно, как растёт дерево (если, конечно, за ним ухаживать). Так что правильный подход таков, чтобы настроить себя на постепенную и терпеливую практику в течение всей жизни. Через, например, 40 лет, могут быть очень хорошие результаты, если всё правильно делается и практика в итоге не забрасывается. 


Исходя из своего опыта, Будда учил, что практика должна развиваться естественно, согласно условиям. Если вы дойдёте до уровня, когда в этом придёт понимание, вы сможете позволить вещам развиваться естественным образом, согласно вашей накопленной камме и парамитам. Это не значит, что вы перестаёте вкладывать в практику усилия, но означает, что вы продолжаете практиковать с пониманием о том, что если вы продвигаетесь с лёгкостью, или же медленно и с трудом, практика не является чем-то, что вы можете форсировать. Это подобно выращиванию дерева - оно само знает с какой скоростью ему расти. Если жаждите быстрых результатов, смотрите на это как на невежество. Даже если вы хотите, чтобы дерево росло медленно, также смотрите на это, как на невежество.

Как и в случае с выращиванием дерева, только когда вы практикуете, вы получаете результат. Если вы выращиваете перечный куст, например, то ваша задача - всего лишь выкопать яму, посадить росток, поливать его и удобрять, защищать от насекомых. Такова ваша задача, ваша часть работы. А затем в дело вступает доверие. В случае с перечным кустом - это его дело, как он будет расти - а не ваше. Вы не можете тянуть его, чтобы он рос быстрее. Природа не работает подобным образом. Ваша задача - просто поливать его и удобрять.

Когда вы практикуете подобным образом, у вас не так много страданий. Достигните ли вы просветления в этой жизни, или в следующей - это не важно. Если у вас есть доверие и уверенность в эффективности практики, то продвигаетесь ли вы быстро или медленно - всё это может быть оставлено на вашу накопленную хорошую камму, духовные качества и парамиты. Если вы видите практику таким образом, то вам легко с ней. Это похоже на то, как если бы вы управляли повозкой, но не ставили бы повозку впереди лошади. А прежде вы ставили повозку впереди. Или как если бы вы спахивали поле и шли не за буйволом, а перед ним, другими словами, ум был бы беспокойным и нетерпеливым, жаждущим поскорее получить результаты. И как только вы это осознаёте, вы практикуете должным образом, вы больше не идёте впереди буйвола, а идёте за ним.

Также и с перечным кустом - вы поливаете его, удобряете, отгоняете от него муравьёв и термитов. Этого уже достаточно для того, чтобы куст сам по себе вырос цветистым и красивым. Как только куст начинает цвести, то вы не можете заставить его расцвести прямо вот сейчас. Не надо практиковать подобным образом. Это лишь создаст страдания на пустом месте. Перечный куст растёт своим чередом, согласно своей природе. Как только он зацветёт, не пытайтесь сразу же получить от него семена. У вас ничего из этого не выйдет, и вы только добавите страданий. Это на самом деле страдание. Когда вы понимаете это, то вы знаете свою роль в практике и знаете роль объектов ума и загрязнений. У каждого из них есть своя роль. Ум знает свою роль, и работу, которую нужно выполнять. А пока ум не знает в чём заключается его работа, он всегда будет пытаться заставить перечный куст вырасти, зацвести и разродиться перцами, причём так, чтобы всё это произошло в один и тот же день. Это не что иное как самудая - Благородная Истина о Причине Страдания.

(с) Аджан Чаа

----------

Ittosai (18.04.2013), Алексей Е (18.04.2013), Богдан Б (19.04.2013), Жека (22.04.2013), Маркион (22.04.2013), Наталья (18.04.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (23.04.2013), Петр Полянцев (19.04.2013), Ритл (18.04.2013), Топпер- (18.04.2013), Федор Ф (18.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Это будет ловушкой.


 - в смысле? Хотелось бы эти моменты отслеживать во время практики, а не после, когда уже поздно будет. Как это можно сделать? И да, хотелось бы опоры в лице кого-то, у кого эти трудности уже позади, он знает, какие ловушки ждут на пути и как с ними справляться. Хотя бы знать, что такой человек есть. А то как-то самой, в дхаммическом вакууме тяжело практиковать.

----------

Volkoff (28.04.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Вспомнилось:
_Приходит мужик в магазин, в котором недавно купил гирлянду и говорит:
- Она не работает, я хочу ее вернуть.
- Она не горит?
- Да нет, горит
- Она что, не вешается?
- Да нет, вешается
- Ну, а что же тогда?
- Просто радости нет..._

----------

Алексей Е (18.04.2013), Германн (21.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (18.04.2013), Дхармананда (19.04.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.04.2013), Маркион (22.04.2013), Наталья (18.04.2013), Топпер- (18.04.2013), Федор Ф (18.04.2013), Фил (19.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> - в смысле? Хотелось бы эти моменты отслеживать во время практики, а не после, когда уже поздно будет. Как это можно сделать? И да, хотелось бы опоры в лице кого-то, у кого эти трудности уже позади, он знает, какие ловушки ждут на пути и как с ними справляться. Хотя бы знать, что такой человек есть. А то как-то самой, в дхаммическом вакууме тяжело практиковать.


Слишком сильное желание лёгкости и счастья может вызвать впадение в прелесть: можно принять мнимые достижения за реальные. И экзальтация здесь не самое страшное. Экзальтация очень легко распознаётся. А бывает и уровень поглубже.

----------

Zom (18.04.2013), Богдан Б (19.04.2013), Маркион (22.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> А бывает и уровень поглубже.


 подробнее, плиз. Кстати, статью прочитала, удивительно адекватная статья!
Не, ну экзальтации не надо, но беспросветность тоже гнетет.

----------


## Топпер

> подробнее, плиз. Кстати, статью прочитала, удивительно адекватная статья!
> Не, ну экзальтации не надо, но беспросветность тоже гнетет.


А это примерно в статье и описано: когда, вроде бы, есть позиция: "у меня всё Ок.", "я двигаюсь". Но когда это оказывается не совсем верным и потом прорывает, через несколько лет, сильнейшими депрессиями например.

----------


## Нико

> подробнее, плиз. Кстати, статью прочитала, удивительно адекватная статья!
> Не, ну экзальтации не надо, но беспросветность тоже гнетет.


Может, эту беспросветность любовью полечить получится?

----------

Alex (19.04.2013), Топпер- (18.04.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Вот такая тема. Медитирую, читаю, стараюсь практиковать нравственность, а радости не испытываю, больше ощущение, что ворочаю тяжелые кирпичи. Мне не сказать, что это в тягость, интересно, хотя и сложно, но всё-таки хочется радости от пути, легкости и восторга, это бы помогло сформировать болшее доверие. Если и есть какое положительное настроение, то больше оно похоже не на радость, а на возбужденный ум. Читала в руководствах, что должна появляться радость. Когда ее ждать и откуда?


Хотите радости, так займитесь тем, что приносит вам радость!
_Капитан Очевидность_

----------

Chikara (24.04.2013), Федор Ф (18.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Может, эту беспросветность любовью полечить получится?


Кто согласен любить?  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Кто согласен любить?


Вас -- не знаю. Я так завсегда  :Wink:

----------


## Ритл

> Вот такая тема. Медитирую, читаю, стараюсь практиковать нравственность, а радости не испытываю, больше ощущение, что ворочаю тяжелые кирпичи. Мне не сказать, что это в тягость, интересно, хотя и сложно, но всё-таки хочется радости от пути, легкости и восторга, это бы помогло сформировать болшее доверие. Если и есть какое положительное настроение, то больше оно похоже не на радость, а на возбужденный ум. Читала в руководствах, что должна появляться радость. Когда ее ждать и откуда?


       Я испытываю радость от причастности к  Дхарме. Это учение стало смыслом моей жизни. Некоторые скажут  сейчас о впадение в "прелести". Не знаю. Но я засыпаю с мыслями о Будде и Дхарме. Просыпаюсь и хочется опять скорее приобщится к учению, узнать больше и больше. Другие проблемы и вопросы стоят  позади и даже досадую, что надо отвлекаться.

       Скажите, пожалуйста, форумчане, а как  у вас. В чем и где  вы находите радость? И что такое умение радоваться и способность находить радость? Можно ли управлять своим настроением?

----------

Volkoff (28.04.2013), Zom (19.04.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (19.04.2013), Дхармананда (19.04.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.04.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (19.04.2013), Наталья (19.04.2013), Топпер- (19.04.2013), Федор Ф (19.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2013), Эделизи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я испытываю радость от причастности к  Дхарме. Это учение стало смыслом моей жизни. Некоторые скажут  сейчас о впадение в "прелести". Не знаю. Но я засыпаю с мыслями о Будде и Дхарме. Просыпаюсь и хочется опять скорее приобщится к учению, узнать больше и больше. Другие проблемы и вопросы стоят  позади и даже досадую, что надо отвлекаться.
> 
>        Скажите, пожалуйста, форумчане, а как  у вас. В чем и где  вы находите радость? И что такое умение радоваться и способность находить радость? Можно ли управлять своим настроением?


Если эта радость выдержит несколько кризисов веры и лет через десять - двадцать останется (путь и потускневшей), то это будет очень хороший результат. Это будет означать, что Дхамма пропитала вас и вошла в вашу жизнь навсегда (до конца этой жизни, как минимум).

----------

Богдан Б (19.04.2013), Дхармананда (19.04.2013), Лери (20.04.2013), Маркион (22.04.2013), Ритл (19.04.2013), Тао (21.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Скажите, пожалуйста, форумчане, а как  у вас. В чем и где  вы находите радость?


В драгоценной человеческой жизни, в доброте, в созидании.




> И что такое умение радоваться и способность находить радость?


В вашем вопросе уже и есть ответ. Умение радоваться - это способность находить радость.




> Можно ли управлять своим настроением?


Можно. Один из способов - медитация.

----------

Ритл (19.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кто согласен любить?


Я Вас согласна любить :Smilie:  Просто так :Smilie:

----------

Жека (22.04.2013), Наталья (19.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

У меня такой период, когда хотелось всё время практиковать, прошёл, и сейчас очень трудно себя заставить делать многочасовую практику каждый день. Но когда я сосредотачиваюсь на одной из Трёх Драгоценностей, я чувствую облегчение. Поэтому мне не хочется бросать практику.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (20.04.2013), Zom (19.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (19.04.2013), Дхармананда (19.04.2013), Ритл (19.04.2013), Тао (21.04.2013), Топпер- (19.04.2013), Читтадхаммо (19.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я испытываю радость от причастности к  Дхарме. Это учение стало смыслом моей жизни. Некоторые скажут  сейчас о впадение в "прелести". Не знаю. Но я засыпаю с мыслями о Будде и Дхарме. Просыпаюсь и хочется опять скорее приобщится к учению, узнать больше и больше. Другие проблемы и вопросы стоят  позади и даже досадую, что надо отвлекаться.


Сорадуюсь :Smilie:  В данном случае моя радость - это Вы :Smilie: 





> Скажите, пожалуйста, форумчане, а как  у вас. В чем и где  вы находите радость? И что такое умение радоваться и способность находить радость? Можно ли управлять своим настроением?


Управлять своим настроение не только можно, но нужно научиться вообще осознанно приводить себя в нужное состояние - этому научиться можно, потому что нет ни единой фиксированной мысли в нашей голове и нет никого, кроме нас самих, кто заставляет думать именно эту мысль. Можно практически заменить любую мысль в нашем уме на благую, если знать принципы работы ума и относительность явлений.

Радость, конечно, хороший рычаг для деятельности, но она вовсе необязательна - гораздо важнее - спокойная умиротворенность и осознанная направленная на выход из страданий деятельность. Со временем все меньше различаешь оттенки настроения - важно только, насколько ты работоспособен. :Smilie: 

Развивая 4 Безмерные учишься сорадоваться действиям других. Также важно сорадоваться собственным благим действиям. Видеть стакан полуполным, а не полупустым. Можно вполне оценить то, что у тебя есть - молодость, здоровье, крыша над головой и еда - и, самое главное, встреча с Учением. 

Тут надо просто скакать от радости, думаю :Smilie:

----------

Upornikov Vasily (20.04.2013), Volkoff (28.04.2013), Масуми (19.04.2013), Ритл (19.04.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Значит, либо они - интуитивно хорошие практики, либо у вас практика неправильно идёт. 
> Такое действительно бывает. И здесь запросто можно остаться у разбитого корыта. Особенно часто это происходит, когда свои душевные проблемы начинают вместо решения, маскировать духовной практикой. На форуме недавно уже приводили хорошую ссылку. Повторю её здесь.


Другие люди критерий не надежный. Сравнивать стоит только себя самого с самим собой прежним. imho, конечно.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (20.04.2013), Дхармананда (19.04.2013), Жека (22.04.2013), Наталья (19.04.2013), Топпер- (19.04.2013), Федор Ф (19.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Если станет совсем туго, имеет смысл обратиться к врачу и пропить курс антидепрессантов.

----------

Германн (21.04.2013), Маркион (22.04.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я испытываю радость от причастности к  Дхарме. Это учение стало смыслом моей жизни


Будда говорил, что любая мирская радость меркнет рядом с духовной. Тот, кто познал духовную радость (радость джхан и причастности к Дхамме), не польститься больше на радости мирские.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (20.04.2013), Дхармананда (19.04.2013), Жека (22.04.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.04.2013), Ритл (19.04.2013)

----------


## Alexeiy

> А радость вы увидите, когда лед через дцать посмотрите на окружающих (особенно кого долго не видели) и увидите, что у них то жизнь оказывается хуже, чем у вас. Что они не могут расстаться с теми проблемами, с которыми вы уже расстались.


Какие например проблемы? Кроме нравственных вроде проблем с законом, измен, проблем с алкоголем, которые есть далеко не у всех?

----------


## Zom

> Какие например проблемы? Кроме нравственных вроде проблем с законом, измен, проблем с алкоголем, которые есть далеко не у всех?


Проблемы захваченности жаждой, злобой, невежеством - и всеми видами страданий из них проистекающих .)

И да, одно дело знать о том, что быть таким образом захваченным - это плохо, а совсем другое, быть реально не захваченным этим (хотя бы до энной степени). Последнее возможно только благодаря длительной практике Дхаммы, и невозможно без оной.

----------

Богдан Б (20.04.2013), Дхармананда (19.04.2013), Ритл (19.04.2013), Федор Ф (19.04.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

я год назад думал, что сяду и сразу просветлею  :Smilie: ) уже год прошел, а я все темный  :Smilie: )) радуюсь тому, что усаживаю свою попу регулярно медитировать и радуюсь тем моментам, что могу просто быть здесь и сейчас. стараюсь просто быть осознанным: нет радости значит нет, есть радость, значит она есть.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.04.2013), Наталья (19.04.2013), Ритл (19.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Минут 20 пробежаться или подышать глубоким дыханием, вот у будет нормальная радость. :Smilie:  

Мало-помалу мы все убеждаемся, что буддийская практика вовсе не то, что думалось вначале. Мы ведь поначалу ждем от нее чего-то особого. Какого-то неземного быстрого результата. Но ведь подумать - сколько мы создавали дурные семена кармы? И за год недеемся их разгрести? Соответственно - что их питает - аффекты. Аффективность уходит постепенно, и даже маленькому результату надо у себя сорадоваться.

 И выхода другого нет - как идти вперед. С радостью или без. Просто ежедневно ковырять понемногу свой застопоренный ум.

А так мой Учитель говорил: "Есть маленькое понимание - уже хорошо". Тем и утештесь. А еще он говорил - "есть недовольство, так это ХОРОШО! Это толкает на работу над собой."

А сразу и всего и помногу - это только иллюзии самсарные.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (20.04.2013), Наталья (19.04.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Скажите, пожалуйста, форумчане, а как  у вас. В чем и где  вы находите радость? И что такое умение радоваться и способность находить радость? Можно ли управлять своим настроением?


Интересно бы провести опрос, как здешние старожилы понимают "радость" после многих лет практики.
У меня, лично, наверное стало меньше страдания, но не уверен, что стало больше радости  :Smilie: 

Ведь Будда про радость ничего не говорил  :Smilie: 




> Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания

----------

Германн (21.04.2013), Наталья (19.04.2013), Ритл (19.04.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Мало-помалу мы все убеждаемся, что буддийская практика вовсе не то, что думалось вначале


Для кого как. Не стоит обобщать :Smilie: 




> Мы ведь поначалу ждем от нее чего-то особого


А потом оказывается - ничего особенного? Лично я и теперь считаю Восьмеричный Путь - самым высшим и особенным, что известно человечеству.

----------

Ритл (19.04.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Читала в руководствах, что должна появляться радость. Когда ее ждать и откуда?


Попробуйте какую-нибудь специальную практику типа кидо (непрерывное пение мантры) или поклоны (штук 500 - 1000 в день), с большой долей вероятности всякое цепляние и прочие оковы ума начнут отваливаться и от этого будет большая радость. Правда ненадолго.

----------

Volkoff (28.04.2013), Ритл (19.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если эта радость выдержит несколько кризисов веры и лет через десять - двадцать останется (путь и потускневшей), то это будет очень хороший результат. Это будет означать, что Дхамма пропитала вас и вошла в вашу жизнь навсегда (до конца этой жизни, как минимум).


Не знаю, что Вы там пророчите.  :Smilie:  Дхарма потихоньку становится ПРОСТО ЖИЗНЬЮ. И возникает привычка не вешать никаких ярлыков на свое состояние - просто наблюдаешь его как бы отстраненно и не вовлекаешься. Или ищешь способ заменить одну мысль на другую осознанно. или ищешь конкретное решение.

А вот бОльшая незапрограмированность того, что должно быть и как это должно быть, потихоньку с практикой ведет к открытости, раскованности, умению чувствовать себя комфортно при любом положении дел - и, соответственно, если нет ожиданий, то нет и разочарований. 

Ну, и при этом понимаешь, что еще не Будда, но что выход есть, просто надо закладывать соответствующие причины и создавать соответствующие условия.

А дисциплина нужна. Иначе есть риск стать безумным йогином, где мало йогина, но много не очень умного.

----------

Наталья (19.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Интересно бы провести опрос, как здешние старожилы понимают "радость" после многих лет практики.
> У меня, лично, наверное стало меньше страдания, но не уверен, что стало больше радости 
> 
> Ведь Будда про радость ничего не говорил


Мне давно уже стало фиолетово - после почти двух десятилетий практики, что там мое Величество переживает. Важно искренне поддерживать устремленность и усердие. И практиковать все парамиты.

Принимаю себя такой, как есть, аффекты стараюсь пресекать, больше не отношусь к себе безжалостно - ценю себя, как инструмент, который может быть направлен на помощь другим. Четко знаю, что если прилагать усилия - будет результат.

Постепенно разделение на эмоции положительные и отрицательные все меньше.

----------

Volkoff (28.04.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Мне давно уже стало фиолетово - после почти двух десятилетий практики, что там мое Величество переживает. Важно искренне поддерживать устремленность и усердие. И практиковать все парамиты.
> 
> Принимаю себя такой, как есть, аффекты стараюсь пресекать, больше не отношусь к себе безжалостно - ценю себя, как инструмент, который может быть направлен на помощь другим. Четко знаю, что если прилагать усилия - будет результат.


Т.е. радости от практики нет, и делаете только потому что "надо"?

----------


## Alexeiy

> Проблемы захваченности жаждой, злобой, невежеством - и всеми видами страданий из них проистекающих .)


Можете привести пример из жизни или предполагаемую ситуацию? Просто хочется понять что вы понимаете под захваченностью.

----------


## Zom

> Можете привести пример из жизни или предполагаемую ситуацию? Просто хочется понять что вы понимаете под захваченностью.


Могу. Вот, допустим, у человека есть автомобиль, на который он долго копил. Вот он его купил, а потом автомобиль поцарапали гопники во дворе. Человек "горюет, мучается, бьёт себя в груди, становится обезумевшим" )). 

Продолжать с примерами .) ?

----------

Magan Poh (19.04.2013), Upornikov Vasily (20.04.2013), Богдан Б (20.04.2013), Дхармананда (19.04.2013), Жека (22.04.2013), Маркион (22.04.2013), Ритл (19.04.2013), Федор Ф (19.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Будда говорил, что любая мирская радость меркнет рядом с духовной. Тот, кто познал духовную радость (радость джхан и причастности к Дхамме), не польститься больше на радости мирские.


- а потом и духовную радость нужно будет отбросить, дабы не привязываться к ней.




> Если станет совсем туго, имеет смысл обратиться к врачу и пропить курс антидепрессантов.


у меня была такая мысль и даже к врачу ходила, но врач сказал, что здорова и таблетки мне не положены. И хорошо - ведь на такие средства просто сесть и трудно слезть. Свой ум в обычном состоянии я знаю, и знаю, как бороться, но я совершенно не знаю, что он выкинет под препаратами.
А проблема осталась. Так что, для меня цель практики - не столь просветление с ниббаной, а приведение ума в нормальное состояние без панических атак и резких смен настроения.



> У меня такой период, когда хотелось всё время практиковать, прошёл, и сейчас очень трудно себя заставить делать многочасовую практику каждый день. Но когда я сосредотачиваюсь на одной из Трёх Драгоценностей, я чувствую облегчение. Поэтому мне не хочется бросать практику.


 - а не хотите остановиться на чем-то одном и не таком долгом? К примеру - на медитации анапанасати?  :Wink: 
Пема, я очень благодарна вам за слова поддержки! Вы удивительно тёплый человек. Это хорошее состояние души, правда, вот не знаю, это даётся от рождения, или всё-таки можно взрастить в себе душевную теплоту? Обычно практики мне видятся более отстранёнными, не сказать, что мне эта холодность импонирует, и не хотелось бы видеть ее в себе, но это, наверное, результат практики, работы над чувствами, или люди изначально идут более закрытые? Мне трудно в этом разобраться.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (20.04.2013), Volkoff (28.04.2013), Топпер- (19.04.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

_Кто радуется Дхамме, возвещенной благородными, тот непревзойден в речи, в деле и в разуме, тот отдыхает здесь в мире, спокойствии  и сосредоточении, с духом, радостным в сознании Истины / Сутта Нипата._




> - а потом и духовную радость нужно будет отбросить, дабы не привязываться к ней.


Кто-то этого не знает?

----------

Богдан Б (20.04.2013), Жека (22.04.2013), Маркион (22.04.2013), Ритл (19.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Кто-то этого не знает?


 - ну, к примеру, лама Оле предпочитает умалчивать этот момент.

----------

Топпер- (19.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> - а не хотите остановиться на чем-то одном и не таком долгом? К примеру - на медитации анапанасати?


Я не про то, что ежедневная практика обязательно должна быть долгой. Просто помню, в самом начале мог каждый день садиться и  четыре часа делать практику, а сейчас это стало непросто, так как нет столько энтузиазма.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (20.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (19.04.2013), Тао (21.04.2013), Топпер- (19.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> - ну, к примеру, лама Оле предпочитает умалчивать этот момент.


Лама Оле как дважды еретик к тхеравадинскому разделу явно не относится.

----------

Magan Poh (19.04.2013), Дхармананда (19.04.2013), Маркион (22.04.2013), Топпер- (19.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Я не про то, что ежедневная практика обязательно должна быть долгой. Просто помню, в самом начале мог каждый день садиться и  четыре часа делать практику, а сейчас это стало непросто, так как нет столько энтузиазма.


А результат, результат-то хоть есть?




> Лама Оле как дважды еретик к тхеравадинскому разделу явно не относится.


 - а почему дважды? )))

----------


## Magan Poh

> - ну, к примеру, лама Оле предпочитает умалчивать этот момент.


 :EEK!: и здесь Оле приплели. Пора бы уже научится без него обходится, раз он такой плохой)))

----------

ullu (20.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (19.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> - а почему дважды? )))


Потому что для тхеравадинов - махаяна и тем более ваджраяна - еретическое учение, а во-вторых - для многих ваджраянцев, как можете видеть по форуму, лама Оле - еретик. Вот и получается, что дважды. Так что можно хотя бы в тхеравадинском разделе не закидывать зёрен обсуждения Нидала? Он в любом случае должен быть сугубо безинтересен _конкретно здесь_  :Wink:

----------

Жека (22.04.2013), Маркион (22.04.2013), Тао (21.04.2013), Топпер- (19.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Правда.


У кого как.




> А результат, результат-то хоть есть?


Похвастаться особо нечем, но для меня хотя бы то, что я перестал ненавидеть человечество и хотеть взорвать весь накопленный на Земле ядерный запас — уже неплохой результат.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (20.04.2013), Дхармананда (19.04.2013), Маркион (22.04.2013), Топпер- (19.04.2013), Энн Тэ (23.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

:EEK!:  


)

----------

Neroli (19.04.2013), Маркион (22.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (19.04.2013)

----------


## Alexeiy

> Вот, допустим, у человека есть автомобиль, на который он долго копил. Вот он его купил, а потом автомобиль поцарапали гопники во дворе. Человек "горюет, мучается, бьёт себя в груди, становится обезумевшим" )).


Да, этот же пример с машиной приводил А. Амаро. Правда, я не видел чтобы кто-то бил себя в грудь и становился обезумевшим от такого.

Правильно ли я понял, что под "расстаться с проблемами" в ходе практики вы понимаете уменьшение эмоционального реагирования в трудных ситуациях?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> )


Должны же понять, как мизантроп-металист - мизантропа-металиста)

----------

Маркион (22.04.2013), Топпер- (19.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Да, этот же пример с машиной приводил А. Амаро. Правда, я не видел чтобы кто-то бил себя в грудь и становился обезумевшим от такого.


А я вот, например, видел. И видел вещи и куда похуже .)




> Правильно ли я понял, что под "расстаться с проблемами" в ходе практики вы понимаете уменьшение эмоционального реагирования в трудных ситуациях?


Не только уменьшение эмоционального реагирования, но ещё - что самое важное - и отсутствие неумелой реакции телом, речью или умом на, скажем так, "невзгоды жизни" ,) Подавляющее большинство человек, не практикующих Дхамму, на такое не способны и всегда готовы "среагировать как им надо" на те или иные вещи, события, происшествия и т.д. 

Вообще - это азы, странно, что вы спрашиваете.

----------

Богдан Б (20.04.2013), Федор Ф (19.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Должны же понять, как мизантроп-металист - мизантропа-металиста)


Я в своём металистическом детстве до такого не доходил )))

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я в своём металистическом детстве до такого не доходил )))


Это потому что не DSBM да тру-блэк слушали)

----------


## Zom

Да, у блэк-миталистов с головой в целом, по моим наблюдениям, не очень хорошо.


))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да, у блэк-миталистов с головой в целом, по моим наблюдениям, не очень хорошо.
> ))


Я вот - очевидный этому пример  :Wink: 
А Цхултрим как раз - пример того, что всё вполне хорошо  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я вот - очевидный этому пример 
> А Цхултрим как раз - пример того, что всё вполне хорошо


Я кстати когда мизантропом был, митол не слушал. Я в детстве любил группу Пинк Флойд и группу Аквариум.

----------

Джнянаваджра (19.04.2013), Маркион (22.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я кстати когда мизантропом был, митол не слушал. Я в детстве любил группу Пинк Флойд и группу Аквариум.


"Юношеская мизантропия - это такая неразделённая любовь ко всему человечеству"  :Wink:

----------

Наталья (19.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Т.е. радости от практики нет, и делаете только потому что "надо"?



Я Дхармой ЖИВУ. Даже во сне пытаюсь сохранять осознанность - точнее, это само собой уже происходит - замечаю, что контролирую нравственность даже при сюжетных снах - с более или менее переменным успехом.

Практика для меня - это жизнь, а насчет формальных практик - прочтения садхан и прочее - стараюсь произносить тексты со смыслом, вкладывать внутренние силы в текст, культивировать устремленность и энтузиазм. Стараюсь сорадоваться благим действиям других и собственным. Ну, и ЦЕНЮ условия для практики Дхармы. 

А так, главное, развить осознанность, правильное понимание, податливость тела и ума, чтобы "лепить" по ходу то, что необходимо. 

Вы же не испытываете радость 24 часа в сутки? Это вообще ненормально все время радоваться - человеческая психика этого не выдерживает. Приходят разные моменты, проходят разные моменты - в-общем, ТЕКУТ :Smilie:  Главное, чтоб НЕ ВЫТЕКАЛИ :Smilie:

----------

AndyZ (19.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Другие люди критерий не надежный. Сравнивать стоит только себя самого с самим собой прежним. imho, конечно.


Да, это тоже хорошо. Если для себя поняли, что результат есть, то и хорошо. В конце концов для себя стараемся.

----------

Neroli (19.04.2013), Дхармананда (19.04.2013), Ритл (19.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Пема, ну всё ж вы, даже по постам видно, более умелый в плане теплоты чувств человек ))) Видимо, карма такая.

Я вот еще что не понимаю - читаю книги по дхамме, вот если б они попали мне с нуля, на незасеянное так сказать, жизненным опытом поле, я бы бежала от буддизма сверкая пятками, настолько они безысходны и мрачны. И ниббана похожа на меньшее из двух зол, на нечто по-челябински суровое, без радости, без личности и вообще, без ничего, она впереди как гильотина, "нет головы - нет перхоти". Но, после тяжелой сансары, в которой нет ничего, кроме невзгод, лишений и страданий, такая суровая ниббана кажется "отдыхом". И тхеры, суровые, но справедливые, нордические характером ...
Отчего так? Всё-таки, имхуется, Будда повеселее учение давал.

----------

Volkoff (28.04.2013), Германн (21.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Отчего так? Всё-таки, имхуется, Будда повеселее учение давал.


Так климат другой был!  :Wink:  
Ой, то не в Челябе бодхи-дерево растёт, ой люли-люли)
То в индостане, где ганг молочный течёт, бодхи-дерево растёт!)

А представлять нирвану - завязывайте (особенно - в виде гильотины, даже если это гильотина Оккама), она лучшее, что у нас есть, именно по причине невозможности проставить на ней бренд, тэг и знак копирайта  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> Я вот еще что не понимаю - читаю книги по дхамме, вот если б они попали мне с нуля, на незасеянное так сказать, жизненным опытом поле, я бы бежала от буддизма сверкая пятками, настолько они безысходны и мрачны. И ниббана похожа на меньшее из двух зол, на нечто по-челябински суровое, без радости, без личности и вообще, без ничего, она впереди как гильотина, "нет головы - нет перхоти". Но, после тяжелой сансары, в которой нет ничего, кроме невзгод, лишений и страданий, такая суровая ниббана кажется "отдыхом". И тхеры, суровые, но справедливые, нордические характером ...
> Отчего так? Всё-таки, имхуется, Будда повеселее учение давал.


Так в Азии Дхамма вполне себе с улыбкой. Монахи вполне себе счастливы. Да и люди тоже много улыбаются.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (20.04.2013), Ашвария (19.04.2013), Богдан Б (20.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (19.04.2013), Жека (22.04.2013), Маркион (22.04.2013), Тао (21.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Так в Азии Дхамма вполне себе с улыбкой. Монахи вполне себе счастливы. Да и люди тоже много улыбаются.


Вот и хотелось бы увидеть буддизм с человеческим лицом, а не тот продукт, что пропущен через множество омраченных умов, ими переварен и выдан как нечто непотребное.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (20.04.2013), Топпер- (20.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вот и хотелось бы увидеть буддизм с человеческим лицом, а не тот продукт, что пропущен через множество омраченных умов, ими переварен и выдан как нечто непотребное.


Вот вы его и видите. Прямо тут - и в общинах. Какой уж есть - а дальше всё уже в наших/ваших руках, никак иначе.

----------


## Наталья

> Вот вы его и видите. Прямо тут - и в общинах. Какой уж есть - а дальше всё уже в наших/ваших руках, никак иначе.


Нет, не вижу. Я вижу только буковки и картинки на мониторе, а как оно на самом деле - мне неведомо )))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Нет, не вижу. Я вижу только буковки и картинки на мониторе, а как оно на самом деле - мне неведомо )))


Так посетите же общины же!  :Wink: 
Товарищ! Создавай революционные ячейки борьбы с авидьей в своём городе и в своём районе!

----------

Германн (21.04.2013), Маркион (22.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Так посетите же общины же! 
> Товарищ! Создавай революционные ячейки борьбы с авидьей в своём городе и в своём районе!


Дык и собираюсь сделать это в ближайшее время. А пока прощупываю почву - насколько тверды эти в люди в вере, не будут ли колебаться и впадать в неблагие состояния от малейшей проблемы ))))

----------

Джнянаваджра (19.04.2013), Маркион (22.04.2013), Топпер- (20.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Дык и собираюсь сделать это в ближайшее время. А пока прощупываю почву - насколько тверды эти в люди в вере, не будут ли колебаться и впадать в неблагие состояния от малейшей проблемы ))))


Однако, суровы же Вы к людям :Smilie:  Конечно, будут иногда впадать в неблагие состояния, колебаться в вере, - они ж не Будды. Важно насколько человек старается себя изменить.

И, вообще-то, буддизм - исключительно Ваше личное дело. У Вас есть Три Драгоценности, вот на них и опирайтесь. Если кто-то где-то оступился - то это ни в какой мере лично на Вашу практику влиять не должно. Наоборот, - надо развивать сострадание.

----------

Neroli (20.04.2013), Upornikov Vasily (20.04.2013), Богдан Б (20.04.2013), Германн (21.04.2013), Топпер- (20.04.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Вот такая тема. Медитирую, читаю, стараюсь практиковать нравственность, а радости не испытываю, больше ощущение, что ворочаю тяжелые кирпичи. Мне не сказать, что это в тягость, интересно, хотя и сложно, но всё-таки хочется радости от пути, легкости и восторга, это бы помогло сформировать болшее доверие. Если и есть какое положительное настроение, то больше оно похоже не на радость, а на возбужденный ум. Читала в руководствах, что должна появляться радость. Когда ее ждать и откуда?


Шаматхи не хватает видимо ?

----------

Эделизи (23.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Наталья - это типичное проявление эго - ждать какого-то состояния. Самой большой кризис у всех у нас от того, что мы представляем себе образ идеального практикующего, и начинаем себя под него подстраивать, а когда не получается - страдаем.

Второе, что могу сказать - нет ни одного из нас, кто не переживал бы разные состояния по десять раз на дню, не впадал бы в уныние или в недостаточную самооценку. Выход из этого только один - анализировать беспокоющую эмоцию, найти бытовую ее причину и кармическую, и применить противоядие. Ваше отсутствие радости - это просто мысль, Вы ее осознанно можете поменять на противоположную, и сорадоваться тому, что встретили Учение, что работаете. КТО МЕШАЕТ ВАМ РАДОВАТЬСЯ? Надо продолжать копать в правильном направлении. Практикуя - страдательность будет естесственным образом уменьшаться, а удовлетворенность и покой увеличиваться.

И третье - надо понимать, что уход от страдания - непростой путь. И только со временем, по мере того, как аффекты будут меньше проявляться - будет результат. Так что вы неотступно идите вперед - пересматривая свои действия. И при каждом дискомфортном состоянии разбирайте причину его и ищите конкретные действия. Исследуйте собственную страдательность. 

ну, и вот , хоть это и не тхеравадинский источник, но очень полезно к себе относиться с чувством юмора Почитайте тут.

Вообще - это плод практики - эмоциональная устойчивость. И возникает она от практики нравственности и осознанности. Через постоянную аналитическую и однонаправленную медитацию. Так что, по-сути, любой буддист должен к такому плоду придти. Вы, Наталья, тоже, безусловно, к нему придете - потихоньку прилежно практикуя.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (20.04.2013), Наталья (20.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, я очень благодарна вам за слова поддержки! Вы удивительно тёплый человек. Это хорошее состояние души, правда, вот не знаю, это даётся от рождения, или всё-таки можно взрастить в себе душевную теплоту? Обычно практики мне видятся более отстранёнными, не сказать, что мне эта холодность импонирует, и не хотелось бы видеть ее в себе, но это, наверное, результат практики, работы над чувствами, или люди изначально идут более закрытые? Мне трудно в этом разобраться.


  Спасибо, конечно, но что точно - от рождения нам дается страдательность.

А взрастить Брахма-вихары можно также, как и накачать мускулы или овладеть игрой на скрипке - главное - упражняться и ломать собственные стереотипы. Чуть затор - разбор и решение.

Вы просто дожны научиться следить за умом и направлять его на благое.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (28.04.2013), Volkoff (28.04.2013)

----------


## Маркион

> Дык и собираюсь сделать это в ближайшее время. А пока прощупываю почву - насколько тверды эти в люди в вере, не будут ли колебаться и впадать в неблагие состояния от малейшей проблемы ))))


Вот я как раз был 4 дня в Екатеринбурге, надо было с вами повидаться.

Если будете в Челябинске, приходите в гости к нам в группу. Познакомитесь в живую и с практикующими, и с интересующимися.

----------

Наталья (22.04.2013), Топпер- (22.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Так в Азии Дхамма вполне себе с улыбкой. Монахи вполне себе счастливы. Да и люди тоже много улыбаются.


Т.е. монахи и люди -- это разные категории?  :Wink:

----------


## Наталья

> Вот я как раз был 4 дня в Екатеринбурге, надо было с вами повидаться.
> 
> Если будете в Челябинске, приходите в гости к нам в группу. Познакомитесь в живую и с практикующими, и с интересующимися.


Так вот что же не дали о себе знать? )))) Обязательно! А вы в Питер в мае случаем не собираетесь?  :Wink:

----------

Маркион (22.04.2013)

----------


## Маркион

> Так вот что же не дали о себе знать? )))) Обязательно! А вы в Питер в мае случаем не собираетесь?


Знал бы - дал бы знать  :Smilie:  Но я время от времени езжу в Екб, так что ещё будет возможность встретиться.

В СПб собираюсь, и если всё сложится так, как я задумал, и не возникнет форс-мажорных обстоятельств, то приеду на Весак.

----------


## Жека

Радость приходит от:
- самадхи (безмятежного сосредоточения)
- воспоминания о Будде (хорошо читать отрывки его биографии, биографические сутты)
- чтения особенно поэтических и красивых строк, например, Сутта Нипаты, Тхера- Тхери гатхи, Дхаммапады. Полезно выучить наизусть то, что особенно вдохновляет.
- уединения и от общения с единомышленниками. Жизнь с Сангхой есть великое благо, когда рядом люди, разделяющие твои взгляды и готовые придти на помощь. 
- общения с Учителем. Смотреть на Учителя, который реализован на Пути - великая радость. Общаться с ним - великое счастье.
- инсайта. Простите, Наталья, то, что вы ранее писали о том, что плохо на душе от пониния анатты это не было пониманием анатты. Истинное понимание приносит восторг: как будто ты годами нес тяжелый груз в гору, и вдруг вышел на пологое прохладное место и опустил тяжесть, легкость, ветер в лицо и - неописуемое счастье. Даже заглянуть в щелочку такого понимания это уже превыше любого чувственного удовольствия, а уж реализовать это полностью - это... Это самое прекрасное в жизни. Пусть у всех у нас это получится однажды.

----------

Neroli (22.04.2013), Upornikov Vasily (28.04.2013), Volkoff (28.04.2013), Zom (23.04.2013), Богдан Б (23.04.2013), Игорь Лещенко (22.04.2013), Маркион (22.04.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (22.04.2013), Наталья (22.04.2013), Сергей Ч (22.04.2013), Топпер- (23.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2013), Читтадхаммо (23.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Радость приходит от:
> Простите, Наталья, то, что вы ранее писали о том, что плохо на душе от пониния анатты это не было пониманием анатты. Истинное понимание приносит восторг: как будто ты годами нес тяжелый груз в гору, и вдруг вышел на пологое прохладное место и опустил тяжесть, легкость, ветер в лицо и - неописуемое счастье.


Так я и не претендую ... Главное для меня сейчас - разобраться в том, что происходит.
А за пост спасибо. Он придаёт оптимизм.

----------


## Буль

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsA9OuWCaB0#t=5m37s  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Жека

Вот еще что вспомнила, что приносит огромную радость: Упосатха и посещение Благословенных мест.
Упосатха - чудесная вещь, от нее весь день восторг и умиротворение, особенно если рано встать и принять обеты около статуи Будды, и весь день посвятить медитации и чтению сутт. 
А энергетика таких мест, как Бодхгайя или Лумбини вообще снимает все проблемы с себя лично: там ум сам впадает в самадхи и все тут )
Завтра - полнолуние. Предлагаю совместную Упосатху русской Тхеравады во имя Будды, Дхаммы, Сангхи и нашего будущего Пробуждения
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...satha2013.html

----------

Ittosai (24.04.2013), Upornikov Vasily (28.04.2013), Zom (24.04.2013), Богдан Б (24.04.2013), Наталья (24.04.2013), Сергей Ч (24.04.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Хотите радости, так займитесь тем, что приносит вам радость!
> _Капитан Очевидность_


Самый дельный совет из всех.

----------

Аурум (24.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Самый дельный совет из всех.


"Что приносит радость - или аморально, или дорого или с этого полнеют"

----------


## Chikara

> "Что приносит радость - или аморально, или дорого или с этого полнеют"


Неужели профреализация  аморальна?

----------


## Наталья

> Неужели профреализация  аморальна?


Мне профессия успевает надоесть раньше реализации. Или я реализуюсь, но мне у же нафик ничего не надо (((

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Мне профессия успевает надоесть раньше реализации. Или я реализуюсь, но мне у же нафик ничего не надо (((


Тогда - хобби!  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (24.04.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Мне профессия успевает надоесть раньше реализации. Или я реализуюсь, но мне у же нафик ничего не надо (((


Неужели зря учились после школы в выбранном Вами вузе?

----------


## Наталья

> Тогда - хобби!


Хобби тоже. Непостоянный я человек, любое хобби через несколько лет надоедает

----------


## Наталья

> Неужели зря учились после школы в выбранном Вами вузе?


Зря. Ваш вопрос в очередной раз убеждает меня в мысли, что пора мылить веревку.

----------


## Chikara

> Тогда - хобби!


По-моему, хобби - это вторично. На первом - любимая работа.

----------


## Chikara

> Зря. Ваш вопрос в очередной раз убеждает меня в мысли, что пора мылить веревку.


Никогда не поздно освоить любимую для себя профессию, главное понять себя и идти поэтапно к намеченной цели.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Хобби тоже. Непостоянный я человек, любое хобби через несколько лет надоедает


Интерес к хобби нужно постоянно взращивать, поддерживать, искусственно культивировать. Чтобы жизнь была интересной, нужны интересы. Интересы же часто нужно искусственно поддерживать, понимая насколько они важны для радостной жизни. ИМХО.

----------


## Наталья

> Интерес к хобби нужно постоянно взращивать, поддерживать, искусственно культивировать. Чтобы жизнь была интересной, нужны интересы. Интересы же часто нужно искусственно поддерживать, понимая насколько они важны для радостной жизни. ИМХО.


Имхо - интерес либо есть, либо нет. А заставлять себя что-то любить - это психологическое насилие.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> По-моему, хобби - это вторично. На первом - любимая работа.


Я думаю, работа - вторична, а на первом месте - близкие люди. Как в дхармическом, так и в общечеловеческом смысле)

----------

Наталья (24.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Хобби тоже. Непостоянный я человек, любое хобби через несколько лет надоедает


Так анитья же, надоело хобби - займитесь чем-то новым  :Wink:

----------


## Chikara

> Я думаю, работа - вторична, а на первом месте - близкие люди. Как в дхармическом, так и в общечеловеческом смысле)


Вот ради близких и надо работать.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Вот такая тема. Медитирую, читаю, стараюсь практиковать нравственность, а радости не испытываю, больше ощущение, что ворочаю тяжелые кирпичи. Мне не сказать, что это в тягость, интересно, хотя и сложно, но всё-таки хочется радости от пути, легкости и восторга, это бы помогло сформировать болшее доверие. Если и есть какое положительное настроение, то больше оно похоже не на радость, а на возбужденный ум. Читала в руководствах, что должна появляться радость. Когда ее ждать и откуда?


а как с даной дела обстоят?  :Smilie:  по-моему от даны удовольствие и идёт, то есть с учётом даны, на ней базируется (не уверен что внятно говорю, ))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вот ради близких и надо работать.


Над собой надо работать, над собой  :Wink:  А профессиональная реализация - это немного другой профиль. Толку с материального состояния и профессиональных навыков при отсутствии взаимопонимания с близкими не так уж много.

----------


## Chikara

> Над собой надо работать, над собой  А профессиональная реализация - это немного другой профиль. Толку с материального состояния и профессиональных навыков при отсутствии взаимопонимания с близкими не так уж много.


Над собой надо работать на практике - на работе, в коллективе, в общении с близкими и любимыми. Профреализация на благо общества и государства - это основа мирской жизни. Или Вы монах?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Над собой надо работать на практике - на работе, в коллективе, в общении с близкими и любимыми. Профреализация на благо общества и государства - это основа мирской жизни. Или Вы монах?


Не монах, конечно. 
Извините, в моей жизни слова "профреализация", "общество" и тем более - "государство" не имеют большего веса, чем другие (типа "православия, самодержавия, народности"). А с общением в коллективе, с близкими и любимыми, а также с материальным обеспечением "чистыми" методами я справляюсь без созерцания этих чудесных колоссов.

----------

Chikara (24.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Не монах, конечно. 
> Извините, в моей жизни слова "профреализация", "общество" и тем более - "государство" не имеют большего веса, чем другие (типа "православия, самодержавия, народности"). А с общением в коллективе, с близкими и любимыми, а также с материальным обеспечением "чистыми" методами я справляюсь без созерцания этих чудесных колоссов.


Думаю, учение не может не привести к пониманию осознанного добросовестного труда на благо общества и государства.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Думаю, учение не может не привести к пониманию осознанного добросовестного труда на благо общества и государства.


Думаю, любая осознанная деятельность на благо всех окружающих является трудом на благо общества и государства так или иначе. Правда, от этого труда иногда рушатся тюрьмы народов и институты угнетения общества - но ведь не их мы имеем в виду под "обществом" и "государством"?  :Wink:

----------

Жека (26.04.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Правда, от этого труда иногда рушатся тюрьмы народов и институты угнетения общества - но ведь не их мы имеем в виду под "обществом" и "государством"?


Общество и государство такие какие они есть.

----------


## Жека

> Интерес к хобби нужно постоянно взращивать, поддерживать, искусственно культивировать. Чтобы жизнь была интересной, нужны интересы. Интересы же часто нужно искусственно поддерживать, понимая насколько они важны для радостной жизни. ИМХО.


И зачем буддистам всякие хобби? Усиливать самсару, играя в игрушки, брр

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> И зачем буддистам всякие хобби? Усиливать самсару, играя в игрушки, брр


Даже тхеравадинским монахам хобби нужны, об этом даже бханте Топпер как-то писал  :Smilie:  Другое дело - не надо к ним привязываться. Если же у мирянина не будет "игрушек", то у него и Дхарма может стать "игрушкой".

----------

Игорь Лещенко (26.04.2013), Сергей Ч (26.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2013)

----------


## Alex

У бханте Топпера вообще очень ценная черта - видеть и понимать конкретику.

----------

Vidyadhara (26.04.2013), Богдан Б (27.04.2013), Топпер- (26.04.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Даже тхеравадинским монахам хобби нужны, об этом даже бханте Топпер как-то писал  Другое дело - не надо к ним привязываться. Если же у мирянина не будет "игрушек", то у него и Дхарма может стать "игрушкой".


Есть отличная сутта о том, что такое мирская радость и радость, рожденная от отречения и понимания Дхаммы. Первая - заурядна, привязывает к страданию и неглубока. Вторая, как вы понимаете, обладает противоположными качествами. Зачем же человеку в начале Пути советовать искать мирскую радость, если он может найти ее в Дхамме? А именно - в Правильных Взглядах, Намерениях, Нравственности, Самадхи и в целом - в Благородном Пути. 
Кстати, радость от собственных нравственных качеств в этом самом начале - очень полезная вещь, и приходит с соблюдением панча силы. Будда советовал радоваться, вспоминая собственную добродетель, наряду с воспоминаниями о Трех Драгоценностях.

----------

Богдан Б (27.04.2013), Сергей Ч (26.04.2013), Федор Ф (26.04.2013), Читтадхаммо (26.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Есть отличная сутта о том, что такое мирская радость и радость, рожденная от отречения и понимания Дхаммы. Первая - заурядна, привязывает к страданию и неглубока. Вторая, как вы понимаете, обладает противоположными качествами. Зачем же человеку в начале Пути советовать искать мирскую радость, если он может найти ее в Дхамме? А именно - в Правильных Взглядах, Намерениях, Нравственности, Самадхи и в целом - в Благородном Пути. 
> Кстати, радость от собственных нравственных качеств в этом самом начале - очень полезная вещь, и приходит с соблюдением панча силы. Будда советовал радоваться, вспоминая собственную добродетель, наряду с воспоминаниями о Трех Драгоценностях.


А кто сказал, что мирское хобби не может быть пронизано пониманием недостатков сансары и пониманием Дхармы?) Коллекционирование марок пропитанно дукхой, конструирование карточных домиков - анитьей, а вырезание матрёшек - анатманом. А ММОРПГ - вообще всем сразу) Но не все же имеют высшие способности, позволяющие практиковать круглые сутки с вирьей 108%  :Smilie:  Будьте снисходительней к людям и их маленьким несовершенствам. Как известно, у нас NO TOLERANCE TO IGNORANCE, но всё  же.

----------

Игорь Лещенко (26.04.2013), Сергей Ч (26.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Зачем же человеку в начале Пути советовать искать мирскую радость, если он может найти ее в Дхамме?


Мы маленькие и слабенькие человечки, не каждый способен отдавать все свои силы Дхамме. Мы не Сарипутты, чтобы за две недели постичь истину. Да и с чего-то нужно начинать. Нельзя сразу взять и уйти в монастырь и всеми днями только медитировать и учить канон. Если Хобби безвредное, то оно никак не помешает на пути. А радость Дхаммы порой не появляется даже у монахов, которые прилежно учатся. Без радости вообще сгнить можно.

----------

Джнянаваджра (26.04.2013), Сергей Ч (26.04.2013), Топпер- (26.04.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А кто сказал, что мирское хобби не может быть пронизано пониманием недостатков сансары и пониманием Дхармы?) Коллекционирование марок пропитанно дукхой, конструирование карточных домиков - анитьей, а вырезание матрёшек - анатманом. А ММОРПГ - вообще всем сразу) Но не все же имеют высшие способности, позволяющие практиковать круглые сутки с вирьей 108%  Будьте снисходительней к людям и их маленьким несовершенствам. Как известно, у нас NO TOLERANCE TO IGNORANCE, но всё  же.


Все эти "наслаждения без привязанности" - это просто красивые слова. Я тоже люблю красиво говорить, но в данном случае это просто бла-бла-бла. Если нет привязанности, никакого хобби не будет. 
Вот хорошая привязанность, на мой взгляд - к йоге. И сосредоточение развивает, и для здоровья полезно. 
А то матрешки все :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Все эти "наслаждения без привязанности" - это просто красивые слова. Я тоже люблю красиво говорить, но в данном случае это просто бла-бла-бла. Если нет привязанности, никакого хобби не будет. 
> Вот хорошая привязанность, на мой взгляд - к йоге. И сосредоточение развивает, и для здоровья полезно. 
> А то матрешки все


Про йогу - плюсую, но высокие стандарты практикующего, имхо, нужно как-то мягче и менее категорично утверждать - и люди постепенно к ним придут.  :Smilie:

----------

Жека (26.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Вот хорошая привязанность, на мой взгляд - к йоге.


А на мой взгляд, привязанность к йоге - это привязанность к неправильным взглядам.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Да вот кстати ещё есть мысль по этой теме для тс. Может перейти на вегетарианство и это повысит радость жизни. Это я в порядке рассуждения в том плане что вот я вегетарианю и на недостаток радости по ходу практики не жалуюсь.  :Smilie:  Может и в этом дело, кто знает. Полистайте агитацию в вег-разделе там много говорят про разные аспекты мясоедения и почему стоит от него отказаться. Там же в мясе гормоны страха и беспокойства от животных! И вот они в организм человека попадают и от этого потом беспокойства-депрессии...

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А на мой взгляд, привязанность к йоге - это привязанность к неправильным взглядам.


Йога в виде физкультурки (без поклонения Шиве и Гуру в процессе) давно уже не является системой неправильных взглядов. Просто статичная физкультурка, помогающая в сосредоточении.

Да и вообще - йогические взгляды опираются на Санкхью, которая на воззрения Будды оказала влияние также.

----------

Жека (26.04.2013), Сергей Ч (26.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Знаете, уже была тема с обсуждением вегетарианства, нельзя однозначно сказать, что вегетарианство приносит лишь пользу. Я пользы вообще не вижу, хоть убейте ))) Для человека на тяжелой физической работе, особенно на открытом воздухе в наших климатических условиях вегетарианство вообще смерть.

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Йога в виде физкультурки (без поклонения Шиве и Гуру в процессе) давно уже не является системой неправильных взглядов. Просто статичная физкультурка, помогающая в сосредоточении.


С этим спорить не буду. Но тогда давайте называть это физкультурой, а не йогой ) Йога без духовной составляющей уже не йога.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Знаете, уже была тема с обсуждением вегетарианства, нельзя однозначно сказать, что вегетарианство приносит лишь пользу. Я пользы вообще не вижу, хоть убейте ))) Для человека на тяжелой физической работе, особенно на открытом воздухе в наших климатических условиях вегетарианство вообще смерть.


Вегетарианство в основном приносит пользу. Так лучше?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> С этим спорить не буду. Но тогда давайте называть это физкультурой, а не йогой ) Йога без духовной составляющей уже не йога.


У нас есть янтра-йога, например. У ньингмапинцев-то  :Wink:  С духовной ваджраянской составляющей.
А все индуистские смыслы в *любой* хатха-йоге успешно могут быть подменены буддийскими (и успешно подменяются) - противоречий нет.

----------

Magan Poh (26.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2013)

----------


## Жека

> С этим спорить не буду. Но тогда давайте называть это физкультурой, а не йогой ) Йога без духовной составляющей уже не йога.


Я недавно на пляже занималась хатхой под учительством закоренелого индуиста, но просто пропускала мимо ушей все пассажи об Абсолюте и Шиве, а просто запоминала асаны, чтобы каждое утро в ретрите их делать. Иначе шея болит очень и спина. Плюс - толстеешь.

----------

Magan Poh (26.04.2013), Zom (26.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (26.04.2013), Топпер- (26.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2013), Читтадхаммо (26.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Иначе шея болит очень и спина.


Я кстати методом научного тыка избавился от боли в спине наклонами и растяжениями вперёд, но не чётко вперёд, а под 30-45 градусов в каждую из сторон. Оказалось, что были плохо растянуты эти боковые мышцы, в результате они сдавливали поясницу -)

----------

Жека (26.04.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

А я, если спина болит, становую тягу делаю. Как рукой снимает, если технику соблюдать. Даже сколиоз вылечил ей.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А я, если спина болит, становую тягу делаю. Как рукой снимает, если технику соблюдать. Даже сколиоз вылечил ей.


Тогда вас ждут здесь - наверняка хорошие сутры из ПК знаете на тему, ну и вообще - личный опыт коллег-тхеравадинов всячески интересен в таком внесектарном занятии, как становая тяга  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------

Игорь Лещенко (26.04.2013), Топпер- (26.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Сутты на тему становой тяги? ))) Я так и думал, что это упражнение трансцендентное ))))

----------

Топпер- (26.04.2013)

----------

